# older 870 wingmaster w/ express deer barrel



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Buddy has an older 870 wingmaster, 2 3/4" chamber...any reason, that I am missing, why he can not use an 870 express deer barrel???
Thanks!


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

I believe they are different where they seat in the chamber


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dont know why he cant beleive they are the same gun just different finish


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Copied straight from the 870 owners manual:


BARREL INTERCHANGEABILITY:

NOTE: All Model 870&#8482; 12-gauge barrels are interchangeable without adjustment, except the Model 870
12-gauge Super Magnum&#8482; and Model 870 12-gauge Special Field.

WARNING! BEFORE LOADING, ALWAYS CHECK THE BARREL MARKING FOR THE CORRECT GAUGE AND CHAM- 
BER LENGTH. NEVER USE AMMUNITION WHICH EXCEEDS THE CHAMBER LENGTH SHOWN ON THE BARREL.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Copied straight from the 870 owners manual:
> 
> 
> BARREL INTERCHANGEABILITY:
> ...


from reading this i see no reason the slug barrel wouldnt work. but you might want to contact remington and know for sure.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just sent an email to [email protected] asking them this question. if and when i get an answer i will let you know. or you can send them your own email and maby find out sooner. but this is the email address i got from there web site.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

update on my email to remington. they replied that all the slug barrels for the express will work on the wingmaster.

now go get some deer.
sherman


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

M R DUCKS said:


> Buddy has an older 870 wingmaster, 2 3/4" chamber...any reason, that I am missing, why he can not use an 870 express deer barrel???
> Thanks!


hey chip i have and older 870 slug barrel come over and try mine out i don't deer hunt any more ..


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> update on my email to remington. they replied that all the slug barrels for the express will work on the wingmaster.
> 
> now go get some deer.
> sherman



Wow is all i have to say. I think its great you took the time to help this guy out. You my friend are allowed 1 extra cocktail tomorrow. Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks to all...especially Sherman51, for going above and beyond....

firstflight111...if you were responding to me as "chip"...I'm not him...but thanks,

there was some confusion awhile back w/ M R DUCKS and EMR DUCKS...the mods. cleared it up !


----------

